# sims 2: d3derr_notavailable!



## i_luv_blink (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi anyone who could possibly help me...I have sims 2 and all the expansion packs (not the stuff packs) and after getting rid of a virus on our computer, i get this message direct3d has returned an error: d3derr_not available! the application will now terminate basically whenever i play the sims now...it happens when i get to the neighbourhood screen or I play a lot for like 10 minutes. It used to only happen occasionally, the computer just froze more often than this would occur. now it's happening so frequently, could it be the custom content or something to do with the video card? Please help, it happens so often I can't even play the sims!


----------



## i_luv_blink (Nov 11, 2008)

please someone help me!! iv installed sim patches and that hasnt fixed it


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

post your system specs

desktop or laptop (exact make and model) or if its custom
PSU
CPU
RAM
GRAPHICS CARD
MOTHERBOARD


----------



## shuubiz (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey i am encountering the same problems i keep getting the error
Direct3d: D3DERR Not available. 
I have sims 2 deluxe + nightlife
sims university
sims open for business
glamour life

Normally my computer gives me about 10 mins of gameplay before it shuts down. 
My system is like this: 

Microsoft XP
Intel CPU 1.60GHz (2 Cpu)
1024MB RAM
DirectX 9.0c 
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS with 512MB Memory
Display 1280 X 960 (32 Bit) (60Hz)


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Please update your video drivers and install the latest DirectX.

If you already have the latest video drivers, uninstall and reinstall them.

Please run this program:
http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php
while you try to run the game just to see if your Video Card is overheating.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

latest direct x can be found here
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-DB71-4C1B-BC6A-9B6652CD92A3&displaylang=en

and try backing up your save games and re installing sims 2


----------



## shadow1515 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've been having the same problem.

Running Windows XP Home Edition, 4 GB RAM, and a GeForce 8400M.

I have the latest drivers, I have uninstalled and reinstalled my video drivers, DirectX, and the Sims and I've even reinstalled Windows.

No luck. Any further suggestions or is the game just borked?


----------



## shadow1515 (Jan 3, 2007)

Update: I found this solution on another forum, and it seems to have worked for me.

For some reason, turning the "Smooth Edges" option all the way up seems to make the game work. *shrug*


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That is odd.

How long have you played in one game? 
It doesn't crash or anything?


----------

